# MERM 12 vs MERM 9



## adamgram (May 17, 2011)

The latest 12th edition is a staggering $186, but there are older versions of the reference manual that they are practically giving away. Has anyone reviewed both copies? Physics hasn't changed a lot over the last couple of years, you'd think the old one would be good enough, but I could be wrong. I'm still a few years off from taking the test but I want to start learning the stuff now. If having the latest edition is really that important, I don't want to risk spending that kind of money on the 12th if the 13th is going to come out a year or two from now before I actually take the test. But, on the other hand, I don't want to start studying out of the 8th edition only to get the 12th or 13th later because I'm better off being familiar with one book that I take in to the test with me.


----------



## shahab (May 18, 2011)

Since you are not giving the exam right away, I would advise not to buy the latest. I personally didn't observed any changes in MERM 12 compared to previous (MERM 11).

But once you are ready to take the exam, I would advise you to buy the latest since there were some errors in the previous versions that the newest version got rid of.

Good Luck with your prep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaggy (May 18, 2011)

I agree with shahab. Though physics doesn't change (at this level anyway), the test can. Having a more recent study guide will more closely conform to the types of problems and formats on the current tests.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 19, 2011)

adamgram said:


> The latest 12th edition is a staggering $186, but there are older versions of the reference manual that they are practically giving away. .


$186 ain't a whole heck of a lot for an investment in your future. I paid more than that for the FPE study materials, learned they stunk, and bought the MERM and went Mechanical. Am I agrieved that I spent over 200 bucks and a month studying for a test that in the end I decided not to take? No! It was worth every penny learning that wasn't the way for me to go.

YMMV.


----------

